# Mixed bag



## lesno1 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2021)

Very good shooting.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 30, 2021)

-

Good frames but only the first is top rendered.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

Agree that the first is the best.  It's the only one where the focus is where it should be.

Looking at the exif, the ss of 1/200 and the apertures of between f/9 and f/16 seem fine and are in the range I, and many macro photographer would shoot at while using a flash.  So, the issue seems to be one of nailing the focus, which could involve method, technique or both.  Of course, if they are cropped, this will exacerbate any shortcomings in the focus.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Agree that the first is the best.  It's the only one where the focus is where it should be.
> 
> Looking at the exif, the ss of 1/200 and the apertures of between f/9 and f/16 seem fine and are in the range I, and many macro photographer would shoot at while using a flash.  So, the issue seems to be one of nailing the focus, which could involve method, technique or both.  Of course, if they are cropped, this will exacerbate any shortcomings in the focus.


When i meentioned your moth being OOF  you said
"Well, they are in focus where they have to be ie eyes, head etc." 
so tell me where my shots are out of focus


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

Both spiders are soft all over and the ladybird appears to be on the front leg although it's difficult to tell on this one as it's a touch over exposed and some highlights are blown, causing loss of visable detail too.  There's a vast difference in the focus, exposure and overall IQ between the shield bug and the others.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Both spiders are soft all over and the ladybird appears to be on the front leg although it's difficult to tell on this one as it's a touch over exposed and some highlights are blown, causing loss of visable detail too.  There's a vast difference in the focus, exposure and overall IQ between the shield bug and the others.


You cannot answer can you i think you make this up as you go along


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2021)

Looking at the set, I have to agree that the first is really nice, but the rest are slightly out of focus everywhere, with the second spider appearing to be cropped a bit more than the rest also? Hard to tell, but there appears to be more noise in it.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

I like the whole set but have to agree that #1 is the best.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 30, 2021)

The first picture has the best focus on the head but despite any shortcomings, I like them all. Edit: I viewed them on my camera so I can't see any detail.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice set. #1 for sure.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> You cannot answer can you i think you make this up as you go along


I just did answer.  I even looked at the available exif information to try and assist.  My replies are formulated on my knowledge, experience and techniques which I have learned and taken on board, mainly from others on Forums and online, my own independent research and study, books, magazines etc etc over the years.  So, I clearly don't make it up as I go along.  Not every technique works for everyone but often suggestions are worth trying with a view to improving skill sets.

 Others have made the same observations too. Not much more to say really in this particular instance.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I just did answer.  I even looked at the available exif information to try and assist.  My replies are formulated on my knowledge, experience and techniques which I have learned and taken on board, mainly from others on Forums and online, my own independent research and study, books, magazines etc etc over the years.  So, I clearly don't make it up as I go along.  Not every technique works for everyone but often suggestions are worth trying with a view to improving skill sets.
> 
> Others have made the same observations too. Not much more to say really in this particular instance.





Space Face said:


> I just did answer.  I even looked at the available exif information to try and assist.  My replies are formulated on my knowledge, experience and techniques which I have learned and taken on board, mainly from others on Forums and online, my own independent research and study, books, magazines etc etc over the years.  So, I clearly don't make it up as I go along.  Not every technique works for everyone but often suggestions are worth trying with a view to improving skill sets.
> 
> Others have made the same observations too. Not much more to say really in this particular instance.


Well i hope theres not much more to say in future please keep away from my posts in future  . You didnt answer you just added more drivel to your fiction and using your moth pic as a benchmark you can read all the books and take advice but you still cannot take a decent macro shot you are not qualified to give the critique that you give


----------



## Space Face (Oct 1, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Well i hope theres not much more to say in future please keep away from my posts in future


As previously stated, I'll continue to post as and when I feel it's worthwhile. 

The latter part of your retort is not worthy of comment (the part you added as an edit).

 Please feel free to put me on your ignore list. This facility is there for a reason.

Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm viewing them on my monitor at home now and I can see all the fine detail now so I'm revamping my 1st post. I still think #1 looks the best but it is slightly over sharpened. You can tell when everything starts taking on that "speckled" appearance and I can see the start of that "grid pattern" a little to the left of the leg that's left of the head l. i get that sometimes when I push the sharpness too far. The two spiders are a little oof and the whites on the ladybug appear to be blown a little. I suggest giving the rocking method a try and practice with it awhile to get good at it. It may help to get the focus spot on because cameras seem to have a hard time pinpointing a particular portion of small objects so they just focus on everything as a whole. It's what they do with birds all the time so why not insects as well, especially when they're much smaller and harder for a camera to read and distinguish individual parts.


----------

